# 2012 Archery Poll - Setting the bar



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

Ok guys, lets see what your minimum standards are for this year. Meaning, halfway through your hunt, NOT the last day, what is the MINIMUM buck you are drawing a broadhead back on?

The categories are the following, with pics to refer to:

Any buck with legal stubs
[attachment=5:3f5ve49c]bigbuck6.jpg[/attachment:3f5ve49c]

Dinky 2/3 point (you know, the ones with like a 12 inch spread)

[attachment=4:3f5ve49c]bigbuck5.jpg[/attachment:3f5ve49c]
16 to 18" wide, 2 point or better

[attachment=3:3f5ve49c]bigbuck4.jpg[/attachment:3f5ve49c]
Any mature buck, 20 to 24 inches wide, decent height, 3/4 year old

[attachment=2:3f5ve49c]bigbuck3.jpg[/attachment:3f5ve49c]

Big general season buck, 24 in wide +, tall, good forks

[attachment=1:3f5ve49c]Bigbuck11.jpg[/attachment:3f5ve49c]

Wall hanger, you know the kind that score well

[attachment=0:3f5ve49c]BIGbuck.jpg[/attachment:3f5ve49c]


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

voted for the 16-18 2 point... but the picture is a 3 point haha just sayin!


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Where's the " I don't hunt deer" option?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Randy Ulmer can kiss my jealous arss!  That basterd kills a monster every year... 8)


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I voted for the dinky 2/3 point because this is my first year archery hunting. Not sure how many chances I will get, but would at least like him to not have milk on his lips still :lol:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

My standards are the same on the last day as they are on the first. Wall hanger or tag soup.


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Spike Only! Spotted ones are a plus as well. Fresh milk around the lips is the best! :shock:


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I'll know him when I see him... not a "Brown-n-down" buy, but I don't think I'm a "What did he score" guy either.

I have to add, I think your age classification and mine are different when you say "mature"... I think of 5+ year old dear as mature, since deer can live to 10+ years in the wild.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Randy Ulmer can kiss my jealous arss!  That basterd kills a monster every year... 8)


Pay's out the nose to do it too...


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm still looking for a P & Y buck, but I also have an archery bull elk tag and an antlerless elk and antlerless deer tag I can use during the archery season, so timing is a factor and I don't eat tag soup if I can help it.


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

On the opener with my 8 year old in tow 2 1/2 year buck will do but the last week when I go alone wall hanger is what I am looking for.


----------

